# pour finir la semaine



## Marjolaine 1 (21 Octobre 2022)

ma collègue voit arriver ce matin une maman et son petit de 2 ans trempés , il tombait des cordes 

elle lui demande  = mais qu'est ce qu'il vous aient arrivés ?

ben T n'a pas voulu monter en voiture , on est  venus a pieds !!!!
 ma collègue = c'est lui qui commande ??
j’étais absente cette semaine donc j'ai pas voulu le contrarier


----------



## booboo (21 Octobre 2022)

Et oui ... les enfants ont le pouvoir !!! 

Comme voir arriver un enfant pendant la canicule avec des bottes de pluie, parce qu'il voulait pas mettre autre chose ! Ben il a plu dans ses bottes en promenade tellement il a eu chaud !
Comme je suis en retard ce matin, il voulait pas s'habiller, il voulait pas ceci, il voulait pas cela ! 
Comme un enfant qui arrive avec des aimants de frigo en porcelaine, et qui se cassent juste devant la maison parce que ce petit ange les jettent au sol et qui du coup pique une crise monumentale ! et moi qui trouve que c'est légèrement dangereux de prendre ça chez nounou..... 

Bref, certains parents vivent avec des dictateurs !!!


----------



## Tatynou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

Eh oui c'est une évidence ... les PE ne veulent plus contrarier leur progéniture !....

ou va notre monde ? comme dirait @RBK81 ....


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

je sais plus qui je dois plaindre les parents ou les enfants? ah oui!! il y a une loi qui se discute <<envoyé un enfant dans sa chambre en guise de punition>> alors que avant ils conseillé de laissé l'enfant s'isolé dans sa chambre et qu'il fallait frappé avant de rentré mais aussi que sa chambre était un lieu privé défnse d'entré sans autorisation

bon!! ok mais à quand que l'enfant paye sa part de loyer course et facture? 

pis tant qu'à faire ok je l'ai désiré et j'ai pris mon pied (quoi que...) je l'ai porté 9 mois avec toutes les difficulté que sa implique je le met au monde avec toutes les difficulté que ça implique pour qu'au final ce sont des personnes étrangère sans enfant qui vont me dire comment je dois éduqué mon enfant,ces mêmes personnes qui vont me reproché d'avoir mal éduqué mon enfant plus tard alors que j'ai respecté leur commandements.

Ce monde est plein de contradictions, je plains l'avenir heureusement moi je fais partie du passé.


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour ton message ne m'étonne qu'à peine ce n'est vraiment pas une nouveauté. Le phrase" ce matin choubidou a décidé de ceci ou cela " bien-sûr quelle responsabilité pour un moins de 3ans.
Dans ces cas là je suis " vintage" .a mon avis un petit de moins de 3 ans n'a que peu de pouvoir chez nounou, les limites sont claires ,les évidences sont respectées. Exemple nous partons en promenade chaque petit met le manteau et les chaussures ou le vêtement approprié sans donner son avis. 
Comme l'été c'est chapeau obligatoire certains parents me disent le chapeau est dans le sac choubidou ne le garde pas sur le tête et oui il le garde. Ça fait parti des interdits. Il est interdit de tirer le chapeau au soleil.
Dans le cas du petit et de sa Maman trempés ça t'oblide a sécher et changer le petit mais la maman doit aussi rentrer chez elle se changer et prendre sa voiture pour aller au boulot non?? Quelle organisation étrange !


----------



## kikine (22 Octobre 2022)

mdr...
ben dis donc pourtant ma fille (ma dernière) a un sacré caractère de m**** parfois...
qui voudrais décider de tout ou presque
sauf que comme je lui explique.... certains non sont négociable, d'autre pas... certaines fois oui, tu peux décider et je te demande ton avis, mais parfois non ce n'est pas négociable et je ne te demande pas ton avis en fait... 
tu as le droit de ne pas être d'accord, mais je m'en fiche car là c'est MOI l'adulte qui décide, et toi ma fille et bien tu obéis, point. Et si t'es pas contente et bien moi je peux décider que tu ne verras pas la TV ce soir car j'aime pas t dessins animés (en général ça calme tout de suite...)

quant à l'interdiction de les envoyer dans leur chambre.... mon dieu...
ici j'ai même pas fini de gueuler qu'elles y monte dans leur chambre sans avoir eu besoin de leur dire... suis même obliger d'hurler "Reviens ici j'ai pas fini !!!!!!"


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Octobre 2022)

Trop drôle kikine et pourtant la situation est " tragique" il devrait y avoir une loi interdiction aux enfants de monter dans leur chambre avant que le parent ait fini sa colère " non mais oh?;


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Octobre 2022)

Petite anecdote en fin d'une longue journée avec 3 accueillis Cunégonde (la chipie bien connue ici) toute contente de revoir maman et d'humeur joyeuse décide de courir autour de la table du séjour en riant pour ne pas mettre le manteau qu'il serait temps que nounou lui mette. Nous faisons un tour de table 2 tours de table peut être 3 et nounou grosse voix STOP je mets vivement le manteau. Et la maman pas satisfaite me dit " vous pouviez bien courir avec Cunégonde elle joue c'est tout" 
Bien-sûr il est juste interdit de courir dans ma maison et quand il est l'heure de rentrer chez soi on rentre! J'étais restée comme 2 ronds de flans a cette remarque


----------



## kikine (22 Octobre 2022)

nounoucat1 a dit: 


> Trop drôle kikine et pourtant la situation est " tragique" il devrait y avoir une loi interdiction aux enfants de monter dans leur chambre avant que le parent ait fini sa colère " non mais oh?;


alors là oui je suis bien d'accord     quelle insolence nonmého !!


nounoucat1 a dit: 


> " vous pouviez bien courir avec Cunégonde elle joue c'est tout"
> Bien-sûr il est juste interdit de courir dans ma maison et quand il est l'heure de rentrer chez soi on rentre! J'étais restée comme 2 ronds de flans a cette remarque


alors là j'en reste sans voix, perso je lui aurait plutôt répondu que j'ai déjà joué avec elle toute la journée, que là il est l'heure de partir, que j'ai fini ma journée et j'aimerais un peu de repos SANS enfant et vivre ma vie d'adulte


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour un soir un papa reprend son enfant (en principe maman) et là il voit le petit dans le parc ! il me dit "il veut bien y aller car nous c'est NON ?" à çà je lui répond sur un ton humoristique "parce qu'il vous l'a dit ? je crois qu'il ne parle pas encore ???" tout çà pour me foutre de lui et lui montrer que ce n'est pas l'enfant qui commande chez tata ... les parents ne savent plus rien interdire et quand une nana du RAM dit à une nounou qd son accueilli vient de mordre un autre enfant "laissez le faire il explore !!!" 😨et bien moi je regrette ce n'est pas comme çà qu'on doit faire avec un enfant ... et du coup il a recommencé et mordu un autre enfant ... la pauvre nounou n'était pas d'accord mais n'a pas osé intervenir de nouveau sinon dénonciation de la ramette à la PMI !!! bref j'ai déjà aussi entendu qu'un enfant n'avait pas voulu mettre ci ou çà ... mes enfants ont toujours porté les vêtements sortis de l'armoire c'est quoi cette nouvelle façon de faire ??? perso je suis outrée et ce sont les mêmes enfants ROIS qui mettent le bazar à l'école maternelle !!! ici on a un maitre qui les reprend vite fait bien fait mais qu'en sera-t-il quand une nouvelle instit arrivera et laissera faire ???


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Octobre 2022)

Le tour de la table c'est mon fils qui me l'a fait une fois quand je le reprenais chez sa nounou ... il a tourné 2 fois mais la troisième je l'ai rattrapé vite fait bien fait à l'époque on travaillait 45h par semaine et pas question de céder aux "caprices" de mon gamin ... les journées étaient déjà assez longues ...


----------



## Griselda (22 Octobre 2022)

Bon le plus important c'est de savoir si l'enfant avait des vêtements secs ppour se changer chez Nounou.
Après si ça ne dérange pas le PE de marcher sous la pluie pourquoi pas. Une pluie d'été chaude ça peut être chouette. Ici, bien que fin octobre on a 28° donc...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Octobre 2022)

Oui qu'il ait des vêtements secs.
Mais question qui a changé l'enfant en arrivant ?  Maman ? 

Car super en arrivant la marre de flotte...

Même si ça peut paraître sympa une petite balade sous la pluie,  on impose pas ça aux autres..
C'est indélicat quand même.


----------



## Griselda (22 Octobre 2022)

Perso je ne suis pas choquée qu'un enfant ait des envies et les dises.
Quand il commence à grandir lui reconnaître qu'on a bien vu qu'il avait grandit c'est lui permettre de choisir CERTAINES choses, ce que j'appelle le choix dirigé. Tu préférerais que je prépare des épinards ou des endives? L'enfant peut choisir mais seulement entre ces 2 possibilités et une fois choisi on ne revient pas dessus, ce sera ça ou rien. L'enfant est respecté dans son envie de choisir entre un légume ou un autre (et être concidéré comme un être doué d'intelligence, plus comme un nourrisson) mais on ne le laisse pas décider qu'il pourra se nourrir exclusivement de bonbons ou de frites car il n'est pas encore assez grand pour comprendre l'importance de l'équilibre alimentaire. Et si on a plusieurs enfants on peut même proposer aujourd'hui c'est toi qui choisi entre ces 2, demain ce sera Cunégonde qui pourra choisir (non parce que Cunégonde a beau être un chipie on se doit de la respecter dans son besoin de dire qui elle est, ce qu'elle aime...) parce que c'est aussi ça apprendre à vivre ENSEMBLE. 
Avec ma fille ça marchait nickel. Avec mon fils régulièrement il tentait quand même de me prendre de front alors je lui répondais très simplement que perso je préfère la démocratie mais que s'il tenait vraiment à la dictature j'étais partante SAUF qu'alors le dictateur ce serait moi, pas lui! Il se ravisait illico...

Et oui Metal je suis d'accord c'est alors bien au PE d'assumer son choix: changer son enfant et passer la serpillière ensuite si besoin.


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Octobre 2022)

Autant pour moi toutes mes excuses a Cunégonde ne jamais mettre une étiquette a un petit donc je n'aurais pas dû préciser qu'elle est chipie ma seule excuse je ne suis plus nounou ouf!
Et bien-sûr que les petits doivent avoir des choix c'est important pour se sentir grand. 
L'erreur c'est lorsqu'ils choisissent tout a la place des parents. 
Si l'enfant souhaite se promener sous la pluie la maman peut proposer cette idée a un autre moment .


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Octobre 2022)

Je travaillais beaucoup sur le langage avec mes accueillis donc ils pouvaient s'exprimer autant qu'ils le souhaitaient  c'était souvent en mode non stop .
Par contre quand a un moment précis c'était nounou qui devait décider je leur disais clairement sans avoir besoin de me fâcher.


----------



## Griselda (22 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait, Cunegonde peut aller à pieds même quand il pleut si Maman est OK (SI elle est OK!) et un parapluie reste possible ou un autre moment.


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Octobre 2022)

pareil, avec l'expérience j'ai remarqué qu'on avait pas besoin de se fâché pour faire comprendre quelques chose à l'enfant,n'importe quel âge, et il faut comprendre qu'un enfant n'assimile pas du premier coup donc faut se répété jusqu'à ce que ça rentre crié ça sert à rien juste à frustré l'enfant et nous même.

Par exemple les enfants adorent marchés dans les flaque d'eau, quand vient la saison hvernale je demande des bottes qui restent chez moi, les parent peuvent les récupérés le wk ou pas, quand un enfant veut sauté dans la flaque je lui explique que ses chaussures vont être mouillé et ses chaussettes aussi et c'est très inconfortable surtout si on est loin de la maison, et qu'on saute dans les flaques que quand on a des bottes.

ça arrive qu'un enfant esquive et saute lol mais c'est pas grave en pratique les recommandations s'assimilent mieux lol c'est lui même qui me dit <<nounou j'ai les pieds tout mouillé>> ben oui mon coeur c'est ce que nounou t'a expliqué tu comprend mieux maintenant? il me dit oui lol

et j'ai même des petits (ce sont les parents qui me disent ça) qui reproduisent chez eux ce que je leur apprend lol


----------



## kikine (22 Octobre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Perso je ne suis pas choquée qu'un enfant ait des envies et les dises.
> Quand il commence à grandir lui reconnaître qu'on a bien vu qu'il avait grandit c'est lui permettre de choisir CERTAINES choses, ce que j'appelle le choix dirigé. Tu préférerais que je prépare des épinards ou des endives? L'enfant peut choisir mais seulement entre ces 2 possibilités et une fois choisi on ne revient pas dessus, ce sera ça ou rien. L'enfant est respecté dans son envie de choisir entre un légume ou un autre (et être concidéré comme un être doué d'intelligence, plus comme un nourrisson) mais on ne le laisse pas décider qu'il pourra se nourrir exclusivement de bonbons ou de frites car il n'est pas encore assez grand pour comprendre l'importance de l'équilibre alimentaire. Et si on a plusieurs enfants on peut même proposer aujourd'hui c'est toi qui choisi entre ces 2, demain ce sera Cunégonde qui pourra choisir (non parce que Cunégonde a beau être un chipie on se doit de la respecter dans son besoin de dire qui elle est, ce qu'elle aime...) parce que c'est aussi ça apprendre à vivre ENSEMBLE.
> Avec ma fille ça marchait nickel. Avec mon fils régulièrement il tentait quand même de me prendre de front alors je lui répondais très simplement que perso je préfère la démocratie mais que s'il tenait vraiment à la dictature j'étais partante SAUF qu'alors le dictateur ce serait moi, pas lui! Il se ravisait illico...
> 
> Et oui Metal je suis d'accord c'est alors bien au PE d'assumer son choix: changer son enfant et passer la serpillière ensuite si besoin.


je fonctionne pareil 
Nanny tu sais que malgré mes 40 piges je résiste pas non plus a sauter dans les flaques avec ma fille elle a même inventer son verbe "maman on peut flaquer?"


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Octobre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> je fonctionne pareil
> Nanny tu sais que malgré mes 40 piges je résiste pas non plus a sauter dans les flaques avec ma fille elle a même inventer son verbe "maman on peut flaquer?"


mdr "flaquer" je te la pique pour mes prochaines gardes lol moi je flaque pas mais les petits je les laisse faire,je les pousse pas non plus certains sont réticent mais en observant les autres qui s'éclatent ils finissent par se lâchés lol j'adore marché dans la forêt avec eux leur raconté des histoires on s'invente même des personnages et on reproduit l'histoire comme genre dora l'exploratrice et moi je joue le rôle de la carte lol 

donc quand il y a une flaque on l'imagine en fleuve et celui qui tombe dans la flaque on prend une branche et on lui tend (genre il est dans l'eau avec les crocodiles et tout ce qui s'y trouve) 

c'est aussi pour controlé leur peurs et en rire comme le loup la sorcière ect... et dire que monsieur montessouri pense avoir inventé tout ça pfff!!!!


----------



## kikine (22 Octobre 2022)

c'est madame en fait Maria Montessori
dis donc tu as une sacrée imagination.. ici j'ai chopé un toc a cause de ma fille.. son jeu de marche préféré sur les trottoir c'est d'éviter de marcher sur les lignes, du coup maintenant je ne marche plus dessus non plus
notre sport préféré en forêt c'est ressentir l'aura des arbres avec les mains, visiblement ma fille a un ressenti très subtil (comme sa maman me diras tu...) choisir celui qui a le plus d'énergie et s'assoir sur ses racines, ensuite c'est la recherche des trèfles a 4 feuilles (j'en ai toute une collection et même 3 a 5 feuilles    ) et pour finir la balançoire...


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Octobre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> c'est madame en fait Maria Montessori
> dis donc tu as une sacrée imagination.. ici j'ai chopé un toc a cause de ma fille.. son jeu de marche préféré sur les trottoir c'est d'éviter de marcher sur les lignes, du coup maintenant je ne marche plus dessus non plus


mdr d'un jeu c'est devenu un toc lol


kikine a dit: 


> notre sport préféré en forêt c'est ressentir l'aura des arbres avec les mains, visiblement ma fille a un ressenti très subtil (comme sa maman me diras tu...) choisir celui qui a le plus d'énergie et s'assoir sur ses racines,


ah oui l'énergie !!!! c'est mon dada ça j'adore ça m'est arrivé quand il fait beau de pic niqué avec les enfants et leur faire faire la sieste sous un arbre ils adorent ça et moi aussi 



kikine a dit: 


> ensuite c'est la recherche des trèfles a 4 feuilles (j'en ai toute une collection et même 3 a 5 feuilles    ) et pour finir la balançoire...


j'ai jamais trouvé un seul 4 feuilles de ma vie lol et toi tu trouve à 5 feuilles


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Octobre 2022)

bon je vous raconte un truc les filles,ce matin je faisais mes cours de cheval tranquille (c'est entouré de bois ) et j'ai vu un lutin assis sur un rôcher j'ai regardé à deux fois puis finalement c'était un gosse assis sur le rôcher punaise faut que j'arrête netfleex ça devient grave 

bon je dois porter des lunettes de vue normalement et je les porte pas


----------



## Lijana (22 Octobre 2022)

Moi, j’ai une maman qui m’appelle  20 minutes avant l’heure d’arriver.:
Je crois que X ne viendra pas aujourd’hui chez vous. Il ne veut pas sortir et je n’arrive pas à l’habiller. L’enfant a 2 ans

Ok. Je suis là, j’attends. 

Ils sont arrivés une heure après. 

Ce n’est pas possible ça. 2 ans et celui qui décide ?


----------



## Griselda (22 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement ça soulève question.
Mais je suppose aussi que ce Parent n'a pas non plus d’impératif d'horaire pour son travail car si elle arrive 1h en retard en disant au Chef "Désolée, c'est à cause de mon fils qui ne voulait pas s'habiller", pas sur que ça passe...

On parle beaucoup de maltraitence, de bienveillance et de violence ordinaire dans l'éducation. Je pense que c'est bien de s'interroger sur la question mais il est certain qu'un enfant qui perçoit que l'adulte est hésitant sur la marche à suivre va s'engouffrer dans la breche.
Alors comment faire en sorte qu'un enfant accepte de s'habiller le matin dans le bienveillance, et sans VO, z'avez 4 heures pour plancher sur le sujet!


----------



## Lijana (22 Octobre 2022)

Si si elle travaille madame


----------



## Tatynou1 (22 Octobre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> comment faire en sorte qu'un enfant accepte de s'habiller le matin dans le bienveillance, et sans VO, z'avez 4 heures pour plancher sur le sujet!


euh sans moi !    c'est week-end ! faut profiter .... de rien faire et du silence 🤩🍁🍂


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Octobre 2022)

J'ai souvent remarqué que les principes ou activités Montessori on les fait aussi sans les nommer ! Le résultat est le même.
J'aime la pluie et même pas peur des flaques ! 
J'ai des petits qui marchent dans les flaques en me disant que papa ou maman ne veut pas. Certains précisent qu'il faut des bottes 
Tout le monde comprend mieux sans cri et colère mais sur on radote dans le métier d'assmat.


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Octobre 2022)

Misère même si je voulais faire ta rédaction Griselda je ne pourrais pas j'ai 61 ans et je n'ai jamais connu d'enfant qui refusait de s'habiller! Je me demande si Dolto ne disait pas qu'il fallait partir avec l'enfant en pyjama. Mais arriver chez nounou en pyjama pas toujours possible??
Ce que je ne pourrais pas c'est arrivé en retard je suis de ceux qui sont toujours à l'heure ! Je ne me verrais pas arriver au travail en disant je suis en retard choubidou refusait de s'habiller.?


----------



## kikine (22 Octobre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Alors comment faire en sorte qu'un enfant accepte de s'habiller le matin dans le bienveillance, et sans VO, z'avez 4 heures pour plancher sur le sujet!


punir son enfant d'écran... c'est de la VEO ? si la réponse est oui ben désolée mais je suis une adepte... mais je ne comprends pas, si on a plus le droit de punir, d'isoler (file dans ta chambre) etc.. ben en fait il reste quoi? va falloir qu'on m'explique comment éduquer un enfant nouvelle génération (pas les accueillis hein mais les siens...)
car c'est bien joli la bienveillance toussa toussa envers les enfants moi j'veux bien... mais quid de la bienveillance pour les parents?
car je suis désolée mais en quoi est-ce bienveillant de se laisser faire bouffer par son enfant? on fait comment? on laisse son enfant manquer de respect envers soi-même ? c'est une vrai maltraitance pour les parents....

suis gentille je vous laisse 6h 🤪


----------



## liline17 (22 Octobre 2022)

Nanny, il s'agissait de Maria Montessori, cette femme était très en avance sur son temps,  médecin en 1893.
Elle a géré des enfants déficients et avec sa méthode elle leur a permis de passer un examen scolaire avec de meilleurs résultats que des enfants ordinaires.
C'est suite à ça qu'on a vaguement pensé que sa méthode pouvait fonctionner.
Mais pas trop vite, ça n'était qu'une femme après tout


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Octobre 2022)

De mieux en mieux 6h de réflexion tu es bien bonne kikine mais vous n'avez aucun sujet facile !* Se laisser  bouffer par son enfant. surtout pas . Quand même ça ne doit pas être malveillant d'envoyer son enfant dans sa chambre s'il s'est mal comporté. L'envoyer réfléchir.
quand j'étais jeune j'ai connu des parents maltraités par leur fils . Il leur criait dessus et les tapait s'il n'obtenait ce qu'il voulait .c'était des parents diminués par des maladies et honteux de ce qu'ils vivaient avec leur fils très gaté et aimé.*


----------



## liline17 (22 Octobre 2022)

Je suis tout à fait d'accord Kikine, on parle toujours de la bienveillance envers les enfants,  mais quand ils hurlent, jette tout et frappe leur parents, ce n'est pas de la bienveillance et tout le monde y a le droit, les parents sont des êtres humains,  pas des machines.


----------



## Nounou22 (22 Octobre 2022)

Alors privé un enfant d'écran pour le sanctionné alors qu'il ne devrait pas à son âge se retrouver devant des écrans  ???!!! 🤔
Malheureusement les parents confondent méchanceté et fermeté, ce n'est absolument pas la même chose. On peut avoir un "non" ferme avec l'explication qui va bien 😅 sans être aucunement méchant.
Le soucis c'est la dérive que les parents ont fait de la bienveillance.... d'ailleurs qu'est ce que vraiment la bienveillance ? Et bien c'est la gestion de son propre stress face à une situation qui fait monter notre stress intérieur.... la bienveillance c'est savoir rester zen à l'intérieur ou du moins essayer 😅de le rester quand la situation en face n'est pas simple....
Une fois mon fils refusait de se mettre à ses devoirs et je sentais qu'intérieurement ma zone de stress était vraiment de manière incontrôlable en train de monter en flèche....et bien j'ai dit à mon fils fermement que maman était en train d'essayer de gérer sa zone de stress intérieure pour rester bienveillante mais qu'à un moment donné, il allait devoir fournir un vrai effort s'il ne voulait pas que mon stress momentané déborde et me force à le punir 😅 et bien il a senti que j'étais au bout de ce que je pouvais contenir et s'est mis à ses devoirs ....ourahhhh 🎉
Donc je dirai ne pas confondre la bienveillance qui est plutôt de gérer son stress, ce n'est pas si simple d'être bienveillant, ce n'est pas seulement juste avoir de bons sentiments ou de bonnes intentions ....Donc en conclusion 😅 je dirai que l'on peut être ferme tout en étant bienveillant sans pour autant être méchant.... à méditer....ou pas d'ailleurs 🤣


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Tout a fait nounou 22. Tu expliques très bien la bienveillance


----------



## kikine (23 Octobre 2022)

intéressent.... je n'ai pas la même vision des choses 
pour moi la bienveillance c'est avant tout se mettre à la place de l'autre, l'empathie à partir de là, je pense que l'on peut mieux gérer les choses, en revanche tu vois je ne suis pas d'accord quand tu dis " savoir rester zen à l'intérieur ou du moins essayer " là tu vois-tu refoules tes émotions et c'est pas bon non plus.... au contraire même, s'autoriser a ressentir cette émotion, la reconnaitre et surtout se demander pourquoi elle est là est bien plus sain (j'ai longtemps refouler mes émotions sauf qu'à force je m'en rendais vraiment malade et du coup je n'arrivais pas plus a les gérer, maintenant ça va beaucoup mieux j'ai beaucoup moins l'effet cocote minute  )



> Alors privé un enfant d'écran pour le sanctionné alors qu'il ne devrait pas à son âge se retrouver devant des écrans ???!!! 🤔


yep, cependant quand tu as un enfant de 2 ans et un autre enfant de 6 ans.. tu fais quoi? tu prives le grand car le petit n'a pas le droit aux écrans? pas très bienveillant ça pour le grand.... tu vois c'est compliqué et c'est pour ça que perso j'ai posé cette limite "on allume la tv après les devoirs vers 17h"


----------



## liline17 (23 Octobre 2022)

j'ai un nouvel accueillis, presque 3 ans, l'autre soir, il n'a pas voulu mettre ses chaussures pour partir, j'ai fini par dire pas de problème, mais il ne faut pas abimer tes chaussettes, tu pars pied nu, grosse crise, finalement réglée quand j'ai dis à la maman qu'on arrête tout pour qu'elle lui fasse un calin.
Je ne connaissais pas assez ce petit coquin pour comprendre son fonctionnement.
J'ai dis à la maman que lorsqu'elle arriverai le soir, il fallait commencer par lui faire un calin, le lendemain, vendredi, c'est ce qu'elle a fait, et tout c'est mieux passé que les soirs précédents, je précise que c'est une maman aimante, elle est maman solo, en culpabilise et il en profite, alors qu'il n'a vécu avec son papa que les tous premiers mois.
Un peu de fermeté, c'est nécessaire, mais pour moi, la baguette magique reste le calin, surtout dans les moment sensibles comme les arrivées et les départs


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Octobre 2022)

Tout le monde a raison en fait ... on fait surtout comme on peut au moment ou un gamin pète les plombs ! ici j'ai toujours assez bien géré les départs en général pas de gros soucis ! mon dernier accueilli a tout de suite pigé le matin il est toujours rentré sans soucis et le soir pareil çà c'est chouette ... par contre, avec une petite papa trop poule qui lui cède tout ... un soir sa maman lui met son écharpe elle la retire "non c'est papa" (ils étaient venus à 2) puis elle la retire et dit "non c'est tonton" (mon mari tenant une grande place dans la vie des petits) elle la retire et continue son "cirque" et là je suis intervenue car mon stress 😋était à son maximum !!! j'ai donc attrapé l'écharpe je lui ai mise en lui disant "que çà n'avait que trop duré (devant les PE évidemment !) que c'est tata qui lui mettait et qu'elle n'avait plus à la retirer" du coup tout le monde est parti ... à un moment la bienveillance a ses dérives ... à méditer !


----------



## Griselda (23 Octobre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes vos réactions et je constate qu'effectivement l'adage "un main de fer dans un gant de velours" est toujours tout à fait approprié.
Je te rejoins Kikine qu'avec de l'empathie, savoir se mettre à la place de l'enfant dans sa vision des choses, aide à mieux comprendre comment aborder l'enfant en crise... pour l'amener où on a besoin.
Je te rejoins aussi Liline sur le pouvoir du calin.


----------



## Nounou22 (23 Octobre 2022)

Savoir gérer son émotion n'a rien à voir avec la refouler....savoir la gérer c'est comprendre le processus qui se passe à l'intérieur de soi même, c'est aussi se connaître et savoir mettre les bonnes stratégies en place pour justement apprendre à la gérer. 

Pour moi la bienveillance n'est pas la même chose que l'empathie. L'empathie c'est se mettre à la place de l'autre, de ce qu'il ressent. 
La bienveillance c'est accueillir ce que l'autre ressent sans forcément vouloir contenir ce qu'il ressent ....j'ai fais une formation sur la bienveillance récemment et c'est souvent un mot mal compris ou mal interprété, ce qui amène bon nombre de parents à des dérives car ils confondent éducation et bienveillance. La bienveillance ce n'est pas de dire oui à tout ni même d'être toujours d'accord avec l'enfant. C'est surtout savoir accueillir son émotion à lui, qu'il n'est pas capable de gérer car un enfant aura du mal à savoir reconnaître, nommé son émotion et mettre ce qu'il faut en place pour y faire face. 
Bon allez voilà pour ma petite rédac du dimanche matin 😅🤣


----------



## Nounou22 (23 Octobre 2022)

@kikine ,
Pour la télé, je ne crois pas que c'est être malveillant de refuser la télé à un enfant de 6 ans. Il y a tellement d'autres choses à faire avec les enfants que les coller devant la télé. 
Perso j'ai mis une télé dans la cuisine comme ça mon fils de 10 ans peut éventuellement la regarder un peu après ses devoirs sans que les petits ne la regardent aussi....Je pense que les loulous ont assez d"écrans chez eux donc chez nounou, on évite. Et surtout avant trois ans , la télé n'est absolument pas recommandée.


----------



## Nounou22 (23 Octobre 2022)

@angèle1982 , tu as bien réagi avec cette petite car elle était en phase de test ....pour connaître les limites. Ce n'est pas être malveillant que de dire stop à l'enfant et de lui montrer que les limites sont atteintes. L'enfant a besoin de repères et de savoir où sont les limites, sinon il sera toujours en recherche de celles ci et ce sera l'escalade dans le "non", dans les crises,....


----------



## kikine (23 Octobre 2022)

Nounou22 a dit: 


> @kikine ,
> Pour la télé, je ne crois pas que c'est être malveillant de refuser la télé à un enfant de 6 ans. Il y a tellement d'autres choses à faire avec les enfants que les coller devant la télé.
> Perso j'ai mis une télé dans la cuisine comme ça mon fils de 10 ans peut éventuellement la regarder un peu après ses devoirs sans que les petits ne la regardent aussi....Je pense que les loulous ont assez d"écrans chez eux donc chez nounou, on évite. Et surtout avant trois ans , la télé n'est absolument pas recommandée.


alors quand je parlais de la tv je parle pour mes 2 filles quand ma dernière avait - de 3 ans et ma moyenne entre 6 et 9 ans, je n'ai pas accueilli d'enfant depuis la naissance de ma dernière
auparavant tant que j'avais des enfants en accueil la tv était interdite donc elle s'allumait une fois tous les enfants partis


----------



## Capri95 (23 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
J'ai déjà aussi eu le cas, la petite qui vient avec des lunettes de soleil alors qu'il pleut et son chapeau d'été au lieu d'un ciré. La réponse du papa devant mon incompréhension : " elle voulait rien mettre d'autre" 
Ou encore un petit qui vient avec des cornichons dans les mains le matin a 8h15.. " il ne voulait rien manger d'autre ce matin.. " des cornichons le ventre vide..😩
La porte fermée cornichons pris des mains, mis dans un verre et au frigo, "tu aura les cornichons pour 12h00 en accompagnement avec ta petite salade de carotte"
Contrairement à chez lui aucune crises ici.
Les enfants sont des rois de nos jours, il ne faut pas s' étonner qu'ils deviennent des tyrans.


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Octobre 2022)

Capri et des gamins qui ne parlent pas encore çà j'en rigole encore !!! "il veut"  Moi: "ah ouais il parle ? parce qu'ici pas un mot !!!" allez prends çà dans les dents ... 🤣


----------



## poussin56 (24 Octobre 2022)

j'ai eu un papa qui emmenait tout les matins son fils de 20 mois, avec une petite voiture de chez lui et me disait n'oubliez pas de la remettre dans le sac pour ce soir, je lui explique qu'il n'a pas a emmener de petite voiture chez moi, mais me dit-il : il voulait sinon il m'aurait fait une crise vous comprenez!!!! ben un soir, on a pas retrouvé la fameuse voiture, et il n'en a plus jamais ramener!!!!
mais comment il ose et quand son enfant ira à l'ecole, il emmenera sa petite voiture !!!!


----------



## Dodo95 (24 Octobre 2022)

Alors moi, j’ai eu un papa qui emmenait son petit de 2 ans tous les matins, et souvent le petit arrivait avec quelques choses de chez lui. 

Il y a eu la petite voiture 🚙 ( comme @poussin56 ) mais elle s’est cassé à la maison, car dispute avec les autres accueillis qui voulaient jouer avec également ! Le papa était pas content, c’est pas mon problème 😉

Après la cuillère en bois, l’ustensile de cuisine 🧑‍🍳 alors loulou a voulu la prendre sinon il me fait la crise, vous comprenez ! Alors non, je ne comprends pas mais avant de partir vous récupérez votre cuillère car interdit chez moi. Le papa était pas content et du coup il a dû batailler avec son fils, il se roulait par terre, tapait son père etc etc 🤣😂🤣 j’ai bien rigolé et surtout je l’ai laissé ce débrouiller avec Loulou.

Il y a eu aussi le rouge à lèvres 💄 de maman, la mini poêle, la brosse à dent, 

Et la palme d’or est décernée à l’escarpin 👠 de maman 😯😲


----------



## AMANDIN1 (24 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, moi j'ai eu un enfant qui est arrivé avec un tube de silicone, un autre jour un tournevis très pointu, il avait 18 mois. Les parents sont inconcients après on s'étonne qu'il y ait des accidents domestiques


----------

